# أستفسار ... عن افضل منتديات البترول الاجنبية على الانترنت ؟؟؟



## explorator (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 

لو سمحتم عندى طلب بسيط و هو معرفة افضل المنتديات الأجنبية فى مجال البترول ؟؟؟
أرجو الافادة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## GeoOo (25 أبريل 2010)

اليك بعض المواقع المميزة
http://www.cippe.net
http://www.deepwater.com/fw/main/default.asp
http://www.oil-price.net
http://www.petroservices.de
http://www.slb.com


----------



## mrgmm (9 مايو 2010)

*www.fanarco.net
*​


----------



## explorator (27 أكتوبر 2010)

Thanks , mrgmm ... it seems like good forum


----------



## البرنس الليبي 2010 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اعتقد بان الموقع الاجنبي الذي يملك مصدقية كبير هو 
http://www.slb.com
وممكن تستفيد من هذا الموقع العربي
https://sites.google.com/site/peetroly/


----------



## explorator (3 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا عندك حق موقع شركة شلمبرجير من اهم المواقع ... وكل الكتب و الفديوهات و الاسطوانت اللى بتزلها شلمبرجير بتكون مفيدة و فى غاية الروعة ... الف شكر ليك


----------



## الساهر للابد (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الى البرنس الليبي وكل من يستطيع مساعدتي ارجو منكم توضيح كيف بالضبط استطيع تنزيل كتب من موقع شلمبرجير


----------



## شاهو عبد القادر (12 فبراير 2013)

مواقع مفيدة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

